# asterick thing



## Rainman (Feb 22, 2004)

what is the asterick thing by my handle anyways...  And are you buying me new glasses to read through all this stuff :boing2:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 22, 2004)

Rainman said:
			
		

> What is the asterick thing by my handle anyways...  And are you buying me new glasses to read through all this stuff :boing2:



Don't be a fuddy duddy....... click on it and see!

geeze... Why should you need glasses...... You are *WAY* to young for that yet!!

artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 22, 2004)

A * by your handle in the "Whos Online" list indicates your invisible.


----------



## Rainman (Feb 23, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Don't be a fuddy duddy....... click on it and see!
> 
> geeze... Why should you need glasses...... You are *WAY* to young for that yet!!
> 
> artyon:


 

Yeah oooooog I clicked on it and my profile came up- didn't see anything about being invincible artyon:   38 in five months-  the only thing I am too young for is... uh... uhm... forgot what I was gonna say :uhyeah:


----------



## Rainman (Feb 23, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> A * by your handle in the "Whos Online" list indicates your invisible.



Alright thanx Bob- I knew you- what are you doing anyways?  Now lets see if I can find the remove invisible button?!


----------

